# [solved] Hardware doesnt switch off after shutdown

## mfeldheim

On a small home server the machine doesnt completely switch off after linux is shutdown - any ideas why this could be?

This is after a kernel update to linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r7 using make oldconfig ( from linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 )Last edited by mfeldheim on Wed Sep 29, 2010 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BradN

If the problem occurs on vanilla-sources, you can run a bisection test and bug report the actual commit that caused the problem.  A bisection test requires you to compile and test about 10-15 kernels pulled from git to narrow the problem down exactly.

Otherwise, since this probably isn't a showstopper bug, I would just wait a couple months and the problem will almost certainly be fixed by then if it affects enough people.

----------

## Randy Andy

mfeldheim,

i guess you got presented some questions when using oldconfig.

Maybe you doesn't answered it right, as root cause for your problems, because there were some changes regarding acpi, and PM (Power Management) afair.

If the answer is yes, redo the configuration based on your old .config.

Andy.

----------

## BradN

Yes, I should have mentioned this also, double check related settings by hand to make sure the configuration options haven't changed  :Smile: 

----------

## mfeldheim

Thanks for your answers - yeah, kernel compile settings might be the reason, will check the config and report back

----------

## mfeldheim

I had power management support completely disabled in my kernel config ( which I usually have ) because servers dont want to sleep, hibernate, throttle cpu or do any other shiney desktop stuff - now the machine stops after init 0 and my wife can get some sleep..   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks for your advice

----------

## BradN

You should consider CPU throttling even on a server because it will cut down on your power bill a bit when they're idle  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

mfeldheim,

fine that you could solve the case.

Please don't forget to add [solved] to the subject of your initial post.

Best regards, Andy.

----------

